# Favorite chicken base?



## SilvrBck (Nov 2, 2005)

Whenever recipes call for chicken stock and I don't have 5 hours to whip some up from scratch I use Minor's chicken base.  I think it is basically chicken stock that has been condensed into a paste.  It is much easier than making stock and takes up less space than canned stock.  I'm all out of my Minor's base and was wondering if you chefs out there had any preference as to what brands of chicken base were the best.  Thanks!

Drew


----------



## GB (Nov 2, 2005)

The only kind I have ever used is Penzys so I have nothing to compare it to, but I really like it a lot.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 2, 2005)

*Chicken Base*

Brand recently tried is Das Dutchman Essenhaus by Amish Country Kitchen.  No MSG added.  It is very good and not salty like the majority of the ones I've had.  No matter how little I would use always have salt as dominent taste. Do not need extra salt.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2005)

I have tried Minor's and Penzeys and I actually like *Minor's* much better.  Strangely,  as I am a Penzey's devotee, I think it tastes a lot more chickeny than Penzey's which tastes sweet to me.  I dont think it has MSG in it.

 They sell it at my warehouse club.  I just sent 4 tubs each to my mom, brother and sister.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

I've used both Penzey's and Minor's as well (both chicken and beef).  I'm currently using Minor's and like it.


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like I will have to try and find Minor's


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

I think I found the Minor's at BJ's but I'm not sure.


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Andy. I will check next time I am there.


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2005)

Tone's makes a pretty good one...don't know about the MSG, though. I generally just use canned broth if I don't have any of my own in the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2005)

I buy Minor's at BJ's, but they only have chicken and beef and sometimes their inventory is spotty.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 3, 2005)

I've always used boxed organic broth but I'm curious about trying Minor's now (we just got a free 3 mo. trial to BJs).  What advantages do you all find using that kind of base as opposed to using a pre-made broth?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> ...What advantages do you all find using that kind of base as opposed to using a pre-made broth?


 
Home made is always a first choice.  I also use canned broth (Swanson's) for sauces and soups.

I tend to use Minor's to enhance flavors is a sauce or to add richness to canned broth.  I don't use Minor's to make 6 cups of stock to make a pot of soup.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 3, 2005)

I use mine like Andy.  Usually to enhance home made or canned or when I need a small amount -- like a cup or so.  I buy canned broth (Swanson's low sodium) by the can and by the carton, but sometimes only have a carton or only need 1/3 of the can.

I sneak a tiny bit into salad dressings and marinades.  I use it for brines.  Pan sauces.  Mashed potatoes. 

I admit to having used it in place of homemade or canned a few times, but it isn't as deep and rich as I would like.

I also use mushroom flavor "Better than Boullion" sometimes, in small amounts.  That has a good and unique flavor.  I don't know if it has msg in it -- but then again, i add a pinch of Goya packets to a lot of things I make.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 3, 2005)

*Bj*

Where is BJ?  Is that some kind of food outlet?


----------



## GB (Nov 3, 2005)

BJ's is a wholesale club like Sams club.


----------

